# Question about celtic Trinity knots?



## Brother John (Apr 19, 2010)

What are the PB's thoughts on Trinity knots, are they an ok symbol or are they unbiblical? My family is trying to start a pasture based family farm, Lord willing. We are getting our logo designed right now and I had wanted to use a Trinity knot I found. Below is an excerpt of what I sent our graphic designer on why we were using the knot and also links to the inspiration for our future logo. (He asked for all our reasons on why we wanted things to look certain ways so he could better design it by understanding our purpose.) If a Trinity knot is ok would it be alright to turn it on its sides or is there a reason for the "direction of the triangle".

The Way Nature Intended
http://www.ancient-symbols.com/images/triquetra-trinity.jpg

"On a philosophical level we choose it for three main reasons. 1) Its representation of the Triune-God. The Lord's command of "stewardship and dominion" of the earth and the animals on it is one of the main guiding principles of our future farm. Over against the current factory farm theory of "exploitation and abuse" of the earth and the animals on it. We have a standard to go to as to what is stewardship and dominion, God's Word. Just because we can do something does not mean we should do it. How will decisions and actions affect the land, animals, and people consuming the product. In a nutshell we reject the two extremes of: the planet would be better without man and do whatever you want to get the end result. We will answer for how we practice stewardship and dominion. 2) A trinitarian view is "The One And The Many". We want to keep this in mind as we work on the farm. A balance of individual and group. One example would be land management principles used on the farm. It is my property to do with how I choose, but it is also adjacent to other properties and my decisions will affect my neighbors. 3) Our dream is for BFF to be a real family farm and eventually build up enough to become a multigenerational family farm. We see farming as a noble calling, not what the dropouts do. We choose the colonial look because of the gentleman farmer. A man who was intelligent, hardworking, faithful, honorable, and respected. We hope to build a platform for our children and beyond to use as they expand and develop BFF in north Georgia. Lord willing it will become successful and the family will flourish with it. As this happens we hope that the symbol of the Trinty Knot we choose constantly in front of the family will remind them that not only the families success but the very breath they take is a gift of God's will." 

I am sure my question seems dumb, but I just want to get yalls opinion before I place this on my family name and all our future products that we will be selling, Lord willing. Thanks


----------



## Mushroom (Apr 19, 2010)

I don't know of any problem with the trinity knot, but why would you want to turn it on its side?

May the Lord bless your endeavor.


----------



## Brother John (Apr 19, 2010)

Just a thought I had to how the knot would incorporate into the overall design of the logo. Instead of it looking like this with the knot in the traditional upright direction ^Est. 2010^ it would look like this with the knot pointing away from the text <l Est. 2010 l>. I am trying to create a logo that has a deeper meaning and importance or symbolism behind it without putting a cross or fish symbol in someones face. So my follow quetion is if the knot is ok then can it be turned to appear more visually appealling in the logo design or is that abusing the purpose of the symbol? Is the knot required or always seen as a triangle/pyramid shape? Any thoughts?


----------



## Mushroom (Apr 19, 2010)

I don't know why that would be a problem. It would mainly have meaning to you and your family, since most folks wouldn't have any idea what it was, but it is an attractive design.


----------



## Brother John (Apr 19, 2010)

Brad said:


> I don't know why that would be a problem. It would mainly have meaning to you and your family, since most folks wouldn't have any idea what it was, but it is an attractive design.



Thanks. I like the look of it also and the meaning it would have for us. I just want to get other reformed believers opinions on whether I am breaking the second commandment or abusing the use of a symbol that represents the Trinity. Im sure I am doing overkill on this but I figure if it will, Lord willing, be attached to my family for several generations I want to get it right.


----------



## JBaldwin (Apr 20, 2010)

I personally like the look of the celtic trinity knot, but you might want to do a bit research on its history. I did a quick search for it and quickly came across information linking it with not only christianity and the Trinity, but also neo-paganism and Wiccan groups. I would think if you had some sort of Scripture verse or something that linked it directly to christianity, you might get by with it. 

Incidentally, a friend of mine who is an artist was commissioned several years ago to make a similar Celtic Trinity knot to be placed over the door of a PCUSA church.


----------



## TheDow (Apr 20, 2010)

From what I have been able to gather over the years, the trinity knot was existent in pre-Christian Ireland and Scotland. As was often the case with missionaries, when they saw the druids and their followers' fascination and reverence for the trinity knot, they used it to explain the triune nature of the Godhead. It was a teaching tool drawn from their culture, for good or ill.

Having said that, I don't really see how it's a 2nd commandment violation. It doesn't really represent God or the Trinity in any more way than a triangle, the number '3', or the three little pigs would.


----------



## Philip (Apr 20, 2010)

It's a symbolic representation, not an actual representation, so there shouldn't be a second commandment violation any more than a cross or dove is.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Apr 20, 2010)

P. F. Pugh said:


> It's a symbolic representation, not an actual representation, so there shouldn't be a second commandment violation any more than a cross or dove is.


 
Some might disagree with you about the dove and the Holy Spirit...


----------



## Brother John (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks for yalls replies. I did not know that the knot predated Christianity up there. This may change our choices. Thanks


----------



## Philip (Apr 20, 2010)

Blev3rd said:


> Thanks for yalls replies. I did not know that the knot predated Christianity up there. This may change our choices. Thanks


 
For that matter, the symbol of the cross predates Christianity---the meanings of symbols change and are adapted over time (the swastica is an example).


----------

